# Turnips at 564 bells (CLOSED)



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

hi guys turnips are selling for 564 bells in my island you can come sell.

Some rules:
1. Use the queue link below so you can sell. I only accept one at a time so it will be faster for all. Please be quick but careful with the flowers okay? My Crannys is just near the airport so it is easy.

2. you will earn 2,256,000 per run. can i ask 2 99k bags donation? that is onlu 10% of what you will earn. NO NMT. Why? so u can maximize your profits. Fill your pockets with turnips. sell. and drop 2 99k bags outside crannys. is this fair?

3. always leave through the airport. to avoid errors.

4. Be fast as you can so others can come 

5. enjoy the bells guys see yah.

6. if you do not come within 5 minutes of your turn.. i will kick you from the line so others may come in quick. i hope this is fair.

COMMENT YOUR IGN down below pls so i can get to know you

Form your lines here pls.






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## deimxs (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm probably gunna join in a few times as Sona, thank you for doing this!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

no problem. ill be open for a while for everyone


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 15, 2020)

ign is Rith, thank you for doing this!


----------



## Ironpool (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello there, ign is Andrew. Thanks for letting us sell!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

no problem i think its easier and quicker this way and more profit for you guys


----------



## Jenwa (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! Jenwa from Catalina, are you still letting people sell?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

yeah just form a line on the first thread there a link there 


Jenwa said:


> Hi! Jenwa from Catalina, are you still letting people sell?


----------



## ItsSarahxo (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you very much for doing this


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

no problem ill be up for a while anyways


----------



## Kristenn (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, are you still letting people in? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

also for those of us who didn't buy as many turnips do we still need to drop 2 99k bags?? I only bought 500 of turnips


----------



## nearthy (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! Can I come over, although I honestly don’t know how much I’ll make because I don’t have all the 20 pockets of turnips. I can give you 10% of everything


----------



## fashions (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come over as well? I only have 1 run to do ^^ EDIT: forgot to say my IGN is Hannah, I joined the queue as well!


----------



## fashions (Apr 15, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> no problem ill be up for a while anyways



For some reason I'm getting an error code when I'm entering the Dodo code, it tells me that there's no island with that code  EDIT: nvm the update didn't come for me before I posted this!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh no, there is an error after I left, all turnip still in my bag


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

new code guys


----------



## lizardon (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh, so I have to be in the queue again


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

lizardon said:


> Oh, so I have to be in the queue again


oh yes lcharizar... jsut queue again  the game crshed after you left.. did u sell all ur turnips all right? no lost money?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 15, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> oh yes lcharizar... jsut queue again  the game crshed after you left.. did u sell all ur turnips all right? no lost money?



All turnips are still in my bag, so I didn't sell it


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

lizardon said:


> All turnips are still in my bag, so I didn't sell it



sent you a message friend

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

i will lock the queue first to eat then ill be back to reopen it


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

re-opened. hope to help many friends


----------



## DarkElfZero (Apr 15, 2020)

OK to sell? do you PM for the dodo code?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

DarkElfZero said:


> OK to sell? do you PM for the dodo code?


oh you queue at the link above or this one 






						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange


----------



## Janson (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, I have joined the queue. My in-game name is Jason. I may need multiple visits so I'm guessing I just rejoin the queue using the link?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

Janson said:


> Hi, I have joined the queue. My in-game name is Jason. I may need multiple visits so I'm guessing I just rejoin the queue using the link?


yes pls o. its a short queue anyways yhehe


----------



## Janson (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you for hosting this! Really appreciate it


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

no problem friend hopefully everybody gets to sell  bless eeryone


----------



## kotinni (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! Hope to sell! Should i join the queue on tunip.exchange?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

kotinni said:


> Hi! Hope to sell! Should i join the queue on tunip.exchange?


oh yes pls so its easier... everyone is almost done with their turnips so u have free reign hehe


----------



## kotinni (Apr 15, 2020)

SeraphicOrder said:


> oh yes pls so its easier... everyone is almost done with their turnips so u have free reign hehe



ok! can i do multiple trips? will pay 2 99k each time?


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 15, 2020)

closing now guys  if im free later and and anyone needs it i can open again see u


----------

